# Males and Females?



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Hay guys!

Everything I am about to post is completely hypothetical- I am not planning on doing this, it's just a thought. 

I was thinking about betta sororities and it me think about the personalities of fish. Females can be put together only if the temperate (?) is right. Both females need to be mildly tempered, and overall, a non-aggressive fish. As many people like to emphasize, some females can be as aggressive as males. But can't males ALSO be as mild as females? It's rare, I know, but it sometimes happens. If that did, would it be possible to put the male and females together? Just a thought, to get you guys thinking. 

Let me know!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Yes, SOME males can be mild tempered but you can't just put them in with females. You have to conditon them first and place them side by side.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

If you are talking about putting them together in a community tank he will probably end up hurting her because he will want to breed with her. An all female sorority tank is a nice thing. Females can be kept together there could be an aggressive one that you may have to take out but it's worth a try. Good luck and hope this helped.


----------



## steelzuk (Aug 4, 2010)

I bought 2 females and put them with my male he was ok with them for about an hour and then constantly attacked them both, the females also attacked each other. I gave the females to my mum as she had a tank with a few Platys in, the females seem to get along fine without the male there?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

male with a couple of females need a big tank. minimum 50gal. with alot of hiding places for everyone and plants to break line of sight. Otherwise the male will die chasing the females around constantly and females from running all the time.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

oh!! Thanks! Yeah, I was just wondering. I ended up getting a 6 female sorority (...WAS seven... Heidi was sick when I got her)  in a 14 gallon tank.  They love it!!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok sounds good. Good luck.


----------

